# Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo Cigar Review - Midnight Stars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When a Gar can elevate an evening, it becomes an experience. That's what MC did with this Media Noche. Looking over the wrapper I could notice a we...

Read the full review here: Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo Cigar Review - Midnight Stars


----------

